# Divorce in Arkansas MUST Hire Attorney?



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

The county clerk's office is telling me that I can not self file in Arkansas if children are involved. My STBX and I are in agreement about visitation, child support, and property/debt distribution. Does anyone KNOW if this is true? It doesn't make sense to me. Other people are telling me that you can self file with children, but it's all second hand "a friend of mine did" type of stuff. I don't know what to believe! :banghead:


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Find out if the AK Bar offers pro se clinics - the Bar in my state does. They'll explain the laws to you and answer whatever questions you have, and they may also help you fill out the paperwork. They'll also tell you how to file.

Don't listen to a clerk or "other people." Ask a lawyer who's passed the bar in AK.

Good luck


----------



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Feminist. I will check that out.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

No one is ever required to hire an attorney, even in Arkansas. To do so would deny equal access to the courts.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

In another thread it was stated you have to do this in new york also. It does not surprise me.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

just_about_done said:


> The county clerk's office is telling me that I can not self file in Arkansas if children are involved. My STBX and I are in agreement about visitation, child support, and property/debt distribution. Does anyone KNOW if this is true? It doesn't make sense to me. Other people are telling me that you can self file with children, but it's all second hand "a friend of mine did" type of stuff. I don't know what to believe! :banghead:


I've looked into this for someone else. Pretty sure it's true.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in AR. I can't say for sure, but I don't believe you HAVE to have an attorney. However, the person who files WILL have to appear before the judge even if you agree to everything and have the proper paperwork filled out. Proper paperwork would be the key, but you'd really need to research the heck out of it and/or find someone pro bono to help you fill it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

